# 13 week ultrasound



## Mrnmrsm

Any guesses please?
 



Attached Files:







F78964F5-E849-40F8-BDF5-6687CFD0E1B9.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ClairAye

Boy. :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Thinking boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Awww so cute hun!!! I'm gonna say boy just coz it looks so different to mine and everyone thinks girl for mine x


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Skull theory, i would say boy!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I hope its another boy &#128153; have always wanted 2 boys even before my son! 
I have a gut feeling its a girl though. And even more so after this scan because its so different to my sons!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

My sons was the top&#128153;
This baby bottom &#128153;&#128151;
 



Attached Files:







557425E4-B51E-4CA6-B02D-63E300072E8D.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## winterbabies3

Foreheads are a bit different! Interesting!! Will you be finding out at 20 weeks?


----------



## Mrnmrsm

winterbabies3 said:


> Foreheads are a bit different! Interesting!! Will you be finding out at 20 weeks?

Yeh got a gender scan booked for 16 weeks got my gender reveal


----------



## winterbabies3

3 more weeks!!!


----------



## bdb84

I don't see a nub in this scan, but I'm going to say :blue: 

<3


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Thank you ladies! I find out 3 weeks tomorrow! Im so excited


----------



## phantomfaery1

Your so lucky my partner wouldn't let me book a 16 week gender scan said it a wastep of money, boooo!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

phantomfaery1 said:


> Your so lucky my partner wouldn't let me book a 16 week gender scan said it a wastep of money, boooo!

Its the only scan my hubbys home for thats the only reason &#128514; hes in Iraq the rest of the pregnancy


----------



## phantomfaery1

Awww you must be so excited to find out!!! Have you got your 16 week appointment yet?


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Yes 27th &#128522; have you?


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I guess girl.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Yea on the 25th  still waiting to hear heartbeat only got to see it at scan x


----------



## Mrnmrsm

phantomfaery1 said:


> Yea on the 25th  still waiting to hear heartbeat only got to see it at scan x

Its the best I listen to mine everyday on my Doppler. Sounds like a fast galloping horse &#128151;&#128153;


----------



## phantomfaery1

I wanna try a home dipper just nervous I won't be able to find heartbeat and i'll panic. I have an anterior placenta and I've herd that can make it harder x


----------



## phantomfaery1

Our tickers have vanished?


----------

